
Show HN: Browser extension to quickly inspect, pick colors, capture and more - zicsus
Hi HN!, My name is Himanshu Mishra I would like to introduce you Hoverify, A browser extension that makes it super easy to inspect by just hovering over the element. If you are anything like me then you would often find yourself scrolling through the inspect window. Which gets worse with page size. So 6 months and an infinite cup of coffee later, Hoverify is the result with a bunch of features jammed together to make your web design a smooth experience.<p>Check it out- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tryhoverify.com<p>With Hoverify you can-
 Inspect CSS and HTML just by hovering over the element.
 Use selector mode to see styles according to selectors.
 Copy styles by just clicking the spacebar or &#x27;c&#x27;.
 Live edit CSS in computed mode.
 Live edit HTML attributes.
 Inspect media queries and animations.
 Edit the content of elements.
 Toggle visibility of elements or remove an element from the page.
 Quickly search elements by tags, classes and id.
 Pick colors from any element on the screen, even images, and iframes.
 Take a screenshot of the current tab or every tab with just one click.<p>I&#x27;m an independent developer from India. I&#x27;ve got a line of features for Hoverify that continues to grow. I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts.
======
Etheryte
Just a heads up, when you fill both the URL field and the text field when
submitting, only the text is used. The URL field is used to submit a lone link
to some content, to add a link along with your text just put it wherever
appropriate in your text. This is covered in the readme at the bottom of the
submit page, but it is fairly easy to miss on your first go.

~~~
zicsus
Updated! :)

